

Ask HN: Help us decide a landing page. - typicalexample

Hi,<p>We've been building a mobile-web based product for restaurants past 2 months. But we've found ourselves quarreling over design of our landing page. Not everyone on team has a taste for good design. So, we're stuck debating over this.<p>1. http://imgur.com/uyDdu<p>2. http://imgur.com/OPm3K<p>3. http://imgur.com/J771h<p>I personally have dabbled a lot trying to be a good designer once. I love the work done by our designer in 1 and 2. But we got (I don't know whats up) very bad feedbacks on 1 and 2 from  our sales and investor. They prefer 3 !!<p>Democracy is a wrong way we're following here ( http://goo.gl/I7xzb ), but I'm exhausted fighting for 1 and 2. I didn't expect so much of corporate style slow decision making in a startup though.<p>Among those 3, what do you think is the best design to go for ?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
tstegart
None of them? I like 1 the best, but it still needs work. Try this for ideas:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/09/01/elements-of-a-
vir...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/09/01/elements-of-a-viral-launch-
page/)

Also: [http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-
simple-...](http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-simple-clear-
and-effective-and-what-makes-them-so)

~~~
typicalexample
Thanks for the links. Found the Qura page really helpful in communicating
ideas across.

------
Gertig
I think 1 and 2 are better than 3. I would recommend using just the "above the
fold" from 2 which has the simplicity of 1 while retaining a short/clear
description of what it is that you actually provide. This way your call to
action of "Take the Tour" will be even clearer. Assuming that is what you want
your site visitors to do first.

~~~
typicalexample
Thanks! We found 2 to be a bit cluttered overall because it's text heavy.
Keeping 2 till fold sounds great.

------
ffumarola
Why ask us? Just split test and let the users decide.

I think I would like to combine #1 and #2, though, if I had to choose without
user data. I think that's because #1 is very simple and elegant but #2 does
better at drawing attention to the call to action.

~~~
typicalexample
Thanks we were completely confused going by our own tastes. Finally, we found
<http://usertesting.com/> to be very helpful here.

------
typicalexample
Click-ables - 1. <http://imgur.com/uyDdu> 2\. <http://imgur.com/OPm3K> 3\.
<http://imgur.com/J771h>

------
mapster
Definitely Number 2. Though I was looking for a list of benefits to me. What
clients are saying section wasn't too helpful - would rather read benefits to
complete my decision. Real nice design.

~~~
typicalexample
Thanks. We're working on to make our copy clearer.

------
zeynalov
Definitely Number 2. But needs a little face lift and reducing text load.

